# 1968 Starjet CBC New York Ross Apollo prototype?



## crashandburn (Jul 23, 2013)

So I picked this up on craigslist not to long ago. Its a Starjet cbc 5 speed. Looks just like a Ross Apollo. CBC New York turned into Ross Bikes around 1969-70. Alot of the Ross family worked there. The name starjet was never used again. Is this possibly the prototype to the ross apollo? Any info would be great. These are all original parts to my understanding.


----------



## Apollo nut (Feb 9, 2014)

*Starjet*



crashandburn said:


> So I picked this up on craigslist not to long ago. Its a Starjet cbc 5 speed. Looks just like a Ross Apollo. CBC New York turned into Ross Bikes around 1969-70. Alot of the Ross family worked there. The name starjet was never used again. Is this possibly the prototype to the ross apollo? Any info would be great. These are all original parts to my understanding.



This was another dept store bike looks like a 1972. Ross started making the Apollo in 1970 this one is a similar version to the Ross Pacer from 1972


----------

